
Show HN: Conversational insurance quote system for freelancers - iamashley
https://withjack.co.uk/quote/
======
mijustin
Love this. My first thought was: "this doesn't feel like a chat bot." I think
it's largely because of the design. Well done!

~~~
iamashley
Thanks, Justin. Can't wait to develop it into an instant platform that
delivers quotes and cover on demand.

